# Constella :)



## Brian John Scully (May 8, 2014)

Posted Today, 02:59 PM
I've been taking constella 290 dose everyday for 2 weeks now. 
First 4 days it seemed to clear me out. My stomach hasn't been this flat in over 2 years. 
After the 4 days I played around with the best time to take it. Taking it in the morning would meaning running to the toilet all day with a sense if urgency, especially if taken with food. Plus I was too hungry to wait the half hour between taking it and eating, not good if I wanted breakfast if leaving for the day. So I decided to take it before bed. The next few days I found myself up at 4am after taking it about 11pm and having yet more clear outs, as the days went in its settled and I now have a normal bowel movement every morning when I wake up. When I wake up I lie in bed for a 10-15 mins, and as I sit there I can hear all the fluid moving about inside my bowels. I haven't heard that for years either. I pass a lot of gas with my bowel movements now and to think that all that trapped gas and stools before were causing me to be really really distended, I looked pregnant. I'm a guy so not a good look. I have pics if I figure out how to post them here I will. You will see before pic, distended pic, and after constella pic. It's only been two weeks but this med has been amazing so far. I feel lighter, I went shopping and was thinking to myself it just feels good to move about without having a food baby all the time. Anyway I've just kind of ranted so excuse the lack of grammar lol. Writing this quickly before I have to go out!! anyway I'll keep you updated. I hope this med keeps working!! I've lost 4ibs in weight too, but that's probably just because I'm not carrying it all around with me anymore, my skins better no painful lumps on my scalp and I have more energy, but that might just be because I had a b12 injection recently. Anyway feel free to pm or reply or whatever


----------

